# English Bullfinchs



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All
Does anyone know if Bullfinchs are bred as pets in the UK. I'm asking as my dad is totally nuts about them and used to keep them when he was young so I would love to know if I could get him a pair. I have a feeling they may not be allowed to be sold as they are endangered now but wondered if anybody knew.


----------



## matt221 (Aug 27, 2008)

They crop up on here occasionally Birds for sale and wanted on BirdTrader.co.uk - Free Advertising of Private / Trade / Breeder birds on Bird Trader UK


----------

